# Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Planet Le Mans is has posted a press release from Audi Sport about the third Audi R10 and it's drivers Luhr, Rockenfeller and Primat getting ready for Le Mans. Also includes a(probably photoshopped) photo of the #3 R10. 
Link: http://www.planetlemans.com/cm...=2730


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (chernaudi)*

That's an offical Audi photo, one of four released this morning of the #3 car.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (R10_Telemetry)*

Where can you get more photos????????


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (lappies)*

The ACO's site says that they'll adopt the ALMS' leader light system for Le Mans this year.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (chernaudi)*

Is Tom Kristensen going to take part in the Test Day, or is car #2 going to just be driven by Mattias, Mcnish and Capelo???


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (lappies)*

I think this answers the question:


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (lappies)*

But this is very confusing.....acording to this article (which i put into google translate) http://www.endurance-info.com/...der=0
Tom will not be ready for either Le Mans Test Day and also not Brands Hatch DTM. 
It seems that the cars will be driven by:
Car#1 Frank, Werner and Pirro
Car# 2 McNish, Cappelo and Rockenfeller
Car# 3 Premat, Luhr and Mattias Ekström
Premat in the #3 car. Note the names on the side: Mattias Ekström is now in car #3!!!!


















_Modified by lappies at 7:45 AM 6/2/2007_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Third Audi R10 ready for DTM stars, Le Mans. (lappies)*

Who knows. Well, no one other than Tom well know until next Wenesday, when TK/Audi will announce his decision.


----------

